# Spanish sites



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Have had to change site at the last minute Now looking advice on some others. Has anyone any experience of the following, 

Kiki in Olivia 

Los Pinos Denia


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

There are reviews of both these sites in the Campsite database.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi we stayed at eurocamping oliva , at easter we found it very good right on a long sandy beach but not in town. it was near oliva nova golf with nice villas and appts. not to bad pitch sizes toilets very clean new.did look at kiko park but glad we did not stop there pitches a bit on top of one another but lot of brits there, a bit near to bars ect and sm pool though .e also stopped at bonterra park bennicassim ,very good. camping eden peniscola ,very good nice place will def go to this one again. now at gavina de creixell north tarragonia 15k, also very good pitch right on long sandy beach. tomnjune


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Tomnjune Many thanks for the info. All sound good except Kiko. We like it quiet with a pool and near the beach Gonna put you on the spot mate ,which one fits 

Patsy


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
without doubt, eden camping , peniscola. best spanish site we have been to, so far. excellent pool, 100 metres to long sandy beach, and long prom and cycle way. old town and castle very nice to walk round, the best ofboth worlds, nature reserve at the side of campsite.
tomnjune


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

After spending the weekend asking questions by this means and looking at Alan Rogers book ,ACSI book etc have finally decided on Camping Eden at Peniscola 

Leaving on Wednesday for 10 weeks and would appreciate a route from Calais to Pensiciola which is just south of Barcelona 

To all those who took time to answer my questions and for your patience this weekend I thank you very very much


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Patsy said:


> Leaving on Wednesday for 10 weeks


Pah. How do you expect people to conquer their (my) jealousy and envy and help you? :evil: 

Have a great time, lucky b*ggers.

Dougie.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Douglas, appreciated 

Patsy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Patsy said:


> Thank you Douglas, appreciated


Oi! :evil: You're not my mother. Only my mother was allowed to call me by my Sunday name.

And it's Monday.

Dougie.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Just south of Barcelona is 150 miles


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

A doddle, Its only an inch or two on the map,I wasn,t even close was I. Still Ive all the time in the world and more if I need it


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

best wishes hope you enjoy your stay at eden, we had a pitch facing pool no 57a, we are back over in sept and trying to get on same pitch.

tomnjune


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Tomnjune 

Thank you for you help over the past few days 
Patsy


----------

